# Bandsaw mills or chainsaw mill



## hamish (Feb 23, 2011)

I have an Alaskan mill I currently use with my 372, mainly for cedar and softwoods to make dimensional lumber up to 8x8 and nothing greater to 10' in length. I have read the threads about the HF mills (albeight mostly negative comments from people that never used them or even seen them) which led me to Hud-son mills and woodlandmills. I went and saw a demo and the actual mill made by woodlandmills, and was impressed with the overall construction. From a cost standpoint being in Canada I can try a band mill for a bit more than moving up to a 3120 and bigger alaskan.

I would like some input from anobody that has made the jump to a bandmill.

This is what I am looking at Woodland Mills Portable Sawmills - Products, and I can buy it for about the same I can build it for (assuming a new powerplant all new parts for the bandsaw mech).


----------



## SPM in King (Feb 23, 2011)

Hamish, I don't look at it as one vs. the other. They both have their place. I have both, but started with a band mill. When I could not cut wide enough slabs, I added the CS mill. I use the band mill for dimensional lumber and slabbing small logs < 24" cut. The CS mill is used for the large hardwoods. I can cut up to 52" with it.  I would not think of cutting dimensional lumber with a chainsaw - but I have both, so it's easy. 

Before I bought my band mill, I tried it out a couple of times. This helps a lot in the decision. I went with a name brand to ensure that there will be a future of parts and customer service. 

Let me know where you are in Canada. Good luck. - Steve.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Feb 24, 2011)

Hamish, like SPM said, they both have their place. I started out with an Alaskan, moved up to a Woodbug and last year bought a LT15 - getting older. I have cut much more lumber this past year because of the bandsaw. It depends on what you want to do.


----------



## hamish (Feb 24, 2011)

SPM in King said:


> Let me know where you are in Canada. Good luck. - Steve.


 
Steve,
I'm in Renfrew, about an hour and half north west of Ottawa.


----------



## deeker (Feb 24, 2011)

hamish said:


> I have an Alaskan mill I currently use with my 372, mainly for cedar and softwoods to make dimensional lumber up to 8x8 and nothing greater to 10' in length. I have read the threads about the HF mills (albeight mostly negative comments from people that never used them or even seen them) which led me to Hud-son mills and woodlandmills. I went and saw a demo and the actual mill made by woodlandmills, and was impressed with the overall construction. From a cost standpoint being in Canada I can try a band mill for a bit more than moving up to a 3120 and bigger alaskan.
> 
> I would like some input from anobody that has made the jump to a bandmill.
> 
> This is what I am looking at Woodland Mills Portable Sawmills - Products, and I can buy it for about the same I can build it for (assuming a new powerplant all new parts for the bandsaw mech).


 
I started with a CSM and a Stihl running saw. Stihl use it, for too large to fit on the mill slabs.

Bought a LumberMate LM2000 with a 23hp Briggs and Scrap iron engine.

I can handle logs up 31" diameter and with my extra track I can cut up to 27' long.

Kevin


----------



## gemniii (Feb 25, 2011)

search on woodland mills here - my main concern would be the limited age of the company.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Like others have said, each has its strong points. I too started with a band mill first and added a big CSM for BIG logs, or logs I couldn't get close to the band mill.
I went the used Woodmizer route for starters, was able to get the hydraulics for less cost than a new manual mill. Best choice I ever made ! As long as you choose one of the big brand names, getting parts for the older mills is not a problem.

I suggest you might consider calling a local portable mill operator to come saw some of your logs. This will give you a chance to see the mill cutting in a real world situation. Tell them you a looking at getting a band mill, and they may let you cut a few logs yourself. If you can find one that runs a mill like you are considering then that is even better.
Rick


----------

